# RTIC Soft Sided Cooler Repair



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

This cooler is out of Warranty. Over time the seams have delaminated. Any suggestions on the type of glue needed to repair? I hate to throw it away...


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*send it in*

I'd recommend sending it in with a note and personal info. At least they will sell you a prorated replacement, if not for free. Their R&D department will be interested in the failure. :texasflag


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Thatâ€™s pretty poor, warranty or not. Surely they can make a better product.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Hate to see this. Just bought a new one a week or to ago. Let us know the outcome.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I've got one that looks just like that, but haven't tried to repair it yet. Interested to see what others recommend.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Send it in with instructions on how to view this thread. Tell them we are all watching LOL. I would send it in though


----------



## Jkotzur (May 29, 2016)

I have 2 that look just the same. They leak like crazy and arenâ€™t worth the money I paid. They are very cheaply built and I would never recommend.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

My brother bought one and it started leaking rather quickly. He went back to Yeti.

Poor quality for sure.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

I too have one with the same problem


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I going to make a personal visit to the store on 290 and see what they tell me. I should note I really liked the cooler until the glue started to fail.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

The sucks, do you regularly leave it outside? I have had mine for 2 years and it looks and performs like the day I got it.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

I bought one a little over a year ago and it's been a great cooler so far. The only complaint I have is the zipper. That thing will give you a work out.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I never left it outside, it’s been used maybe 30 times, always cleaned, dried and stored in garage after every use. It was never been abused. I liked it so much I bought the next size up, it has not started to delaminate yet.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

Mine did the same thing, and it was always well cared for. I emailed rtic about the issue and they suggested that I glue it with a 3M product that I cannot recall. I threw the cooler in the garbage...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Mine has the exact same problem. probably 4-5 years old. Don't use it daily, mostly during hunting season. It just rides in the back of the ranger. always washed and stored in garage. No clue how to fix it. Some type of 3M glue sounds like a good idea. I just planned on using it until it completely falls apart and then replcaing with something similar.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

E6000 or maybe rubber contact cement?


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Shoe Goo should work. Unfortunately most, if not all of the soft coolers should be stored indoors. The prolong heat while being kept in garages and sheds will eventually break down the adhesives used along the seams. Same goes for expensive wading boots and waders.


----------



## yfarm (Aug 19, 2016)

Had same thing happen, used e6000 to repair, did not work failed to adhere to the fabric the cooler is made of. Read some comparison reviews of yeti vs engel vs rtic and this delamination problem is a consistent problem for the rtic


----------



## DavidCamp1163 (Sep 2, 2015)

Usually they have a patch kit that comes with the cooler. Has anyone tried the glue in the patch kit.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

BDGreen said:


> I bought one a little over a year ago and it's been a great cooler so far. The only complaint I have is the zipper. That thing will give you a work out.


Put zipper lube that came with it on it... makes it easy to zip and unzip.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I went to the store, apparently they have been having issues. They didn’t offer to replace or repair. They suggested 5200 fast drying adhesive by 3M. 

I will never buy another RTIC product. Cheap Chinese ****, just saying.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Yep RTIC sucks. Will never buy anything from them again. Had one that was a year and one week old that did the same thing. Sent copy of receipt and they said sorry SOL only one year warranty. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

The other four letter brand is not perfect either.

WHERE ARE YETI PRODUCTS MANUFACTURED? Our Tundra coolers are manufactured in the USA at facilities located in Iowa and Wisconsin as well as at a facility located in the Philippines. Our Hopper coolers and Rambler drinkware are manufactured in China.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Cancel Culture RULZ!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

reelthreat said:


> Put zipper lube that came with it on it... makes it easy to zip and unzip.


This! Made a world if difference in ours, agreed with other comment store indoors, itâ€™s the wifeâ€™s sports cooler so she canâ€™t complain about it!


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Strange to see this post, my rtic did the exact same thing last Sunday. Itâ€™s 4 years old I think and I usually store it inside in a closet so itâ€™s not in extreme heat or anything. And it was just used for a lake boat cooler. After reading about a lot of people having similar issues I wonâ€™t be buying another rtic soft side, probably just get a cheaper igloo or Colman type. My hard side rtic latches have broken also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Guess mine are on borrowed time..


----------



## jr22dad (Mar 24, 2013)

Last Drift said:


> I going to make a personal visit to the store on 290 and see what they tell me. I should note I really liked the cooler until the glue started to fail.


They will ask you for your receipt. If I remember correctly, if 30 days, then tell you sorry. I've taken 2 back like that and gotten nothing done. Wont buy another. I have seen 4 like this.


----------



## MP Rock (May 25, 2010)

Received a 40 as a gift. 6 months and all 4 corners came apart. Since I didn't have a receipt Rtic said they would do nothing. **** service.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*wow*

sounds like a real piece of junk, apparently they know about it and aren't willing to bite the bullet and eat the loss. They probably had them made in China with no warranty. The high dollar coolers have there place, but it ain't on my boat. I'm a coleman, igloo kinda guy. I typically don't travel off the grid. :texasflag


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

Same exact issue, but I got 3 years out of it.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I have the same issue with mine. Planning on using JB Weld for plastic when I get some time to fix it. Mine stays in the garage when not being used. I tend to over fill it when it does get used.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I donâ€™t have any RTIC products, but reading this thread I probably never will.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Again, this is the problem with today's society. Everyone expects every produce they buy to be flawless no matter how they use it, abuse it, don't use it, etc... this is a throw away society and if you make a flawless product it is so expensive people don't buy it and the company usually goes under. 

Of course there are some truly manufactured defects but to stay competitive a company can't replace every cooler because so many that received a "bad" product never admit they abused the hell out of it and demand a new one or will give a bad review.

This cancel culture is complete B.S. and it needs to stop. The squeaky wheel gets the grease... for every 100 good ones there is a bad one and they yell the loudest.. RTIC make a pretty good product for the price and usually runs good specials. It sucks some people got burned but we are talking about a cooler not a car or boat.

BTW, I could really care less what you buy but I am all for privately owned small business...


----------



## horndale (Jun 24, 2015)

> Again, this is the problem with today's society. Everyone expects every produce they buy to be flawless no matter how they use it, abuse it, don't use it, etc... this is a throw away society and if you make a flawless product it is so expensive people don't buy it and the company usually goes under.
> 
> Of course there are some truly manufactured defects but to stay competitive a company can't replace every cooler because so many that received "bad" product never admit they abused the hell out of it.
> 
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

reelthreat said:


> Again, this is the problem with today's society. Everyone expects every produce they buy to be flawless no matter how they use it, abuse it, don't use it, etc... this is a throw away society and if you make a flawless product it is so expensive people don't buy it and the company usually goes under.
> 
> Of course there are some truly manufactured defects but to stay competitive a company can't replace every cooler because so many that received a "bad" product never admit they abused the hell out of it and demand a new one or will give a bad review.
> 
> ...


BTW, does everyone realize when you boycott the little guys you end up with the only choices being Artic Trail, Magellan and even cheaper made Chinese knockoffs? Is that what y'all want? If so, boycott away.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

This sounds like a quality control chronic issue.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Happened to all three of mine. I repaired it with gorilla duct tape - ugly but at least it holds ice now. Got a Yeti 18 for Christmas, I'm sure it'll last longer than a few years.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I didn’t expect it to last forever, it didn’t rip. The glue failed, what is wrong with just using a great glue to begin with? People pay a lot of money for coolers today. They should expect things to last more than 4 years. I don’t abuse my equipment, I take care of it. It seems in a society that wants a smaller carbon footprint, manufacturers should make products that last longer. Today’s products are made to last a couple of years and then be thrown away, which just fills the dumps. Make American products great again!!!


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

I have one that the seams came unglued on. Only used it 8 to 10 times and yes it lives in the garage. Not sure what adhesive failures had to with cancel culture but whatever. They need to change that seam design on the lid this seems to be a problem. I have RTIC hard coolers and they are fine.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

sounds like they made it disposable, so they could sell you a new one every few years. That's how they stay in business. :headknock:headknock:rotfl::rotfl::help::help: :texasflag


----------



## pezell50 (6 mo ago)

Last Drift said:


> This cooler is out of Warranty. Over time the seams have delaminated. Any suggestions on the type of glue needed to repair? I hate to throw it away...


 I had the exact same experience. The company offered 10% off of a new one after multiple emails. Extremely lousy customer service..... and a subpar product in my opinion.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

I bought two RTIC soft coolers. I will not buy a third.

I'll say no more other than I expected much better product


----------



## jeffrush (Jan 14, 2010)

Sincw this has been brought back around. Had RTIC softside fell apart within 6-7 months. I stopped at the store on 290 and was told pretty much pound sand. 
@ weeks ago my Yeti Hopper 30 that is at least 7-8yrs old had zipper issues and the plastic around the zipper was flaking off. Called Yeti told them age and issue started a warranty claim 2 pics AND 2-3 emails later and I have a new Hopper 30 being delivered this week. RTIC can suck it.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have also had trouble with the rtic soft cooler. This cooler has not been used much and always washed out and put in the closet in my house. I would expect any cooler to hold up better than this one. I have a few rtic coolers and all have been good except the soft sided.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I have 2 with broken zippers. My neighbor has an Ozark bag he paid $48 for that works dang good. Thinking about getting that instead


----------

